
Dutch schoolteacher who saved hundreds of children during Holocaust, dies at 107 - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/johan-van-hulst-dutch-schoolteacher-who-saved-hundreds-of-jewish-children-during-holocaust-dies-at-107/2018/03/28/cdbd44c2-31ca-11e8-94fa-32d48460b955_story.html
======
tomohawk
Back then, they used Hollerith machines and the like to track their victims.
You have to wonder what such an operation would be like these days.

[http://www2.iath.virginia.edu/holocaust/infotech.html](http://www2.iath.virginia.edu/holocaust/infotech.html)

~~~
mark_edward
Just ask ICE

